# Thanks



## joebrumbe (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey, I want to thank you for you help in resolving my belt replacement request. I used the Craftsman model# 502.270210 as the instructions for my 502.256220 mower.
I did have to remove the motor and the transmission to get the drive belt on. some how the main belt guide bolts were missing and the smaller belt guides were lose. I replaced the missing bolts and used nylon lock bolts to secure the main guide bolts. I used lock tite on the smaller belt guide nuts. I had to lower the transmission because the belt would not fit behind the transmission pulley.
I removed the main pulley and got the whole thing back together. The next time I have to replace the main drive belt, I will only have to drop the transmission to get the belt on the pulley.
Removing the engine was labourus, but, it did give me a chance to clean the engine and the parts covered by the engine. I gave it a good lube job per the instructions and everything seems to work well. Its in the lover 30's so I will have to adjust the clutch and the carb in the spring. Again , thanks for your help. 
This is a good site for getting a job done!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You are very welcome Joe. I wish we could get more folks posting here and drum up more activity.


----------

